# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  تبيض 0 تبيض كل ماسكات تبيض البشرة والجسم

## دعاء ثابت

طبعا كلنا نفسنا بشرتنا تبيض وتنعم وبطريقة طبيعية وزى ما قلت ياريت التقشير كل اسبوع او عشرة ايام علشان البشرة تستفاد بالماسك ومعلش ماسكات التبيض بتاخد وقت علشان تجيب نتيجة لان كل الطبيعى كدة وبتفضل البشرة جميلة مش زى الكريمات اللى مفعولها بيروح بعد ما نسيبها  :Love:  

اول ماسك : 
معلقة دقيق ابيض ومعلقة زيت زيتون ومعلقة لبن ونص لمونة ويتم فردة على الوجة والرقبة لمدة 20 دقيقة وبعدين نشطفة بالماء الدافى ثم البارد :Love:  

الماسك الثانى 
برغم انة بسيط جدا الا انة نتيجتة تحفة جدا معلقتين لبن بودرة اى نوع ومعلقتين لبن سايل نخلطهم كويس ونفردة على الوجة والرقبة نصف ساعة ونغسلة بالماء الافى ثم البارد  :Love: 

 الماسك الثالت 
دة تحفة يا جماعة نصف علبة زبادى بايت وندوب فية قرص اسبرين بعد طحنة الماسك دة بيستخدم فى اكبر مراكز التجميل نفردة نصف ساعة ونشطفة بنفس الطرق السابقة :Love:  

الماسك الرابع 
2 معلقة بودرة جونسون لاطفال ومعلقة مية ورد ومعلقة لبن الماسك دة غير انة بيبيض كمان بينور وينعم وبيدى ريحة تحفة ونفردة نصف ساعة ونشطفة بنفس الطريقة  :Love:  

الماسك الخامس 
1 بطاطس مسلوقة بقشرها ونص كوب لبن ونضربهم كويس فى الخلاط ويفرد على الوجة بالاضافة لمنطقة تحت العين تحفة بيبيضها والباقى بيتحط فى التلاجة عادى ويشطف بنفس الطريقة :Love:  

الماسك السادس
 نص خيارة مبشورة وناخد عصيرها ونص عصير لمونة و2 معلقة دقيق ابيض ويفرد ويشطف بنفس الطريقة :Love:  

الماسك السابع
 معلقة نشا ومعلقة زبادى بايت ونص عصير لمونة ونص معلقة زيت زيتون ونحطة 20 دقيقة ونشطفة بنفس الطريقة :Love: 

الماسك الثامن
 معلقة دقيق ومعلقة نشا ومعلقة مية ورد ومعلقة زيت زيتون ومعلقة لبن ونص لمونة الماسك دة كمان تحفة للجسم واى منطقة غامقة نصف ساعة ونشطفة بنفس الطريقة :Love:  

الماسك التاسع
 خيارة ومعلقتين نشا ونص كوب مية ورد ونضربة فى الخلاط ونفردة على الوجة والرقبة نصف ساعة ونشطفة بنفس الطريقة :Love:  

الماسك العاشر
 3ملاعق لوز مطحون نجيب اللوز وننقعة لغاية ماالقشرة تتحاش ونسيبة ينشف وبعدين نطحنة ونعجنة بلبن ونحطة نصف ساعة وبعدين نشطفة بنفس الطريقة ياسلام على الماسك دة اوعى وسع تحفة تحفة تحفة بيستخدمة اجمل نجوم السينما الامريكية  :Love: 

الماسك الحادي عشر 
 معلقة بودرة حسن سيدنا يوسف ومعلقة لبن ونحطة نصف ساعة ونشطفة بنفس الطريقة البودرة دى بتتباع عند العطارين الكبار زى حراز البودرة دى جميلة يا جماعة  :Love: 

 الماسك الثاني عشر
 ماسك سايل بشر 3 خيارات وعصرهم وتصفية العصير ونحطة فى زجاجة وكل يوم بالليل ندهن الوجة بقطنة ونشطفة الصبح دة بقى الماسك بتاعى من سنتين كلة بيقولى بتستخدمى اية على فكرة بيقعد فى التلاجة عادى ونرجة قبل كل استعمال 00000 

بنات تعبت المرة الجاية نكمل باقى الوجة وندخل فى الجسم  ::o:  ايدى وجعتنى  ::  وباى يا قمرات

----------


## أم أحمد

الله الله علي الماسكات دي كلها
تسلم ايدك يا دعاء
بس دول كتير اوي نجرب اي واحد فيهم
وايه الفرق بينهم
وازاي اعرف اي واحد انسب لبشرتي
معلش اسئلتي كتير شوية
ممكن اطلب منك طلب تاني
ممكن تبعدي الكلمات عن بعضها شوية وتكتبي كل ماسك لوحده في سطر معلش هنتعبك معنا بس عشان يكون الكلام اوضح
خالص تقديري لك دائما
 :f2:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الغالية ام احمد يا سلام انتى تتعبينى براحتك بصى يا جميل كل الماسكات دى تفتيح مفيش فرق بينهم غير فى المكونات يعنى لو بشرتك حساسة ابعدى عن اللى فيهم لمون واستخدمى اللى فيهم زيت زيتون ولو بشرتك عادية كلة جميل والدهنية برضة كلة مناسب بس الماسك اللى فية لمون قللى وقتة على وشك يعنى 20 دقيقة كويس بدل النص ساعة وهاقولك لية ماسك التبيض كتير علشان تنوعى مرتين فى الاسبوع مختلفين علشان وشك ميخدش على الماسك زى الشامبو لما تستعملى نوع واحد الشعر بياخد علية وميبقاش زى الاول علشان كدة لازم نغير نوع الشامبو كل 3 شهور

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حبيبتى ام احمد ممكن تقوليلى نوع بشرتك اية
وان شاء اللة هبقى احط ماسكات التجاعيد وماسكات توحيد اللون وماسكات الكلف والنمش وماسكات توريد البشرة الباهتة هستنى تردى عليا وتقولى نوع بشرتك اية

----------


## أم أحمد

جزاك الله كل الخير اختي الغالية دعاء
بس سؤال الاول ومعلش عشان الجهل
ازاي اعرف احدد نوع البشرة لاني ساعات احس  انها دهنية وساعات احس انها طبيعية
ومش قادرة احكم بصراحة اوي علي نوعها سوري الجهل وحش يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ام احمد الغالية لو بشرتك على طول بتلمع وبتفرز دهون والماكياج مبيسبتش عليها تبقى بشرتك دهنية        ولو بشرتك دهنية فقط عند الجبهة والانف وجافة عند الخدود تبقى بشرة مختلطة                                  ولو بشرتك مفيهاش لمعة وتحسى بجففها فى بعض الاوقات واحيانا بيظهر قشر يبقى جافة                      ولو بشرتك محمرة دائما ولا تتحمل كريمات الاساس والكريمات المرطبة تبقى حساسة                             ولو بشرتك باهتة فقط ويوجد فقط عدم توحد لون وبقع بسيطة تبقى عادية 0000 شوفى اى بشرة زى بشرتك وردى عليا وباى يا قمر واى سؤال انا فى الخدمة

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخت الجميلة دعاء 

الله عليكي 
بصراحة مش عارفة اشكرك علي اية ولا اية 
مواضيعك كلها بتجنن ووصفاتك كلها هايلة 
ماشاء الله عليكي 
بارك الله فيكي حبيبتي وجزاكي الله خيرا علي خدماتك وردودك علينا 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## aynad

انا جييييييييييييت
ايه دة كله يا دودي 
مسكات في منتهي الجمال وكله من المطبخ 
ربنا يباركلك يا رب 
ويبارك في والدتك يا رب
بإذن الله حجرب ماسك ماسك 
تسلم ايدك اللي وجعتك دي ههههههه

----------


## milly

دعاء انتي خبيرة تجميل... لا واشطر من خبيرة التجميل
تسلم ايدك على الوصفات  :king:  
انا بحتفظ عندي بكل الوصفات الروعه والحلو فيها ان مكوناتها موجودة بكل بيت  :king:  
انا حابه اجرب منها بس مش عارفه شو الي ممكن يناسب بشرتي بايه ماسك بتنصحيني
انا بشرتي بحس انها عاديه, الحمد لله بشرتي نقيه بس المشكله عندي سواد تحت عيون من الكومبيوتر واذا سهرت ::(:   جربت مرة احط برش البطاطا بس حسيت انه عملي نشفان ..شو رايك شو الماسك الي لازم استعمله ..عم اتعبك معي 

تحياتي لك يا احلا دعاء  :f:

----------


## أنفـــــال

موضوع جميل يا دودو 
على فكرة أنا خليت كل ماسك لوحده  ::  عشان تبقى الفايدة اكبر .
ارجو ان دة مايضايقكيش .. 
جزاك الله كل خير يا حبيبتي.

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ليلة عشق حبيبتى شكرا ليكى كلامك السكر وهستنى تردى تقولى النتيجة واى سؤال انا فى الخدمة

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايناد يا سكر شكرا شكرا شكرا كلامك اللى زى السكر ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنك يارب

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ميلى حبيبتى واضح بشرتك عادية ودى من احسن انواع البشرة استخدمى كلة مناسب ليكى وبالنسبة لموضوع الهالات هنزل موضوع كامل ان شاء الله يفيدك يا قمر اى سؤال انا معاكى وباى يا سكر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

انفال يا ست الكل يا سلام شكرا ليكى وانتى اعملى اللى انتى عايزاة والله معلش اصلى ببقى بكتب بسرعة معلش وان شاء الله المرة الجاية ارتب المواضيع كويس

----------


## ديدي

تسلم ايدك يا دعاء
انا جربت السنفرة وفعلا طلعت تحفة
تسلم ايدك ياقمر

----------


## snowwhite

تسلم إيدك يا دعاء أنا حتجوز كمان شهر وحجرب كل الماسكات دى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ديدى يا جميل يارب تجربى كلة ويجيب معاكى نتيجة حلوة واى سؤال انا معاكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

سنو وايت مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك وربنا يكملك على خير حبيبتى يادوب يا دوب تبداى ولو عايزة تفصيلات اكتر للعروسة وخلطات الجسم والحمام المغربى انا فى الخدمة  والف الف الف مبروك

----------


## رانيا عمر

دودو انا طبعت الموضوع 
شكرا يا دودو علي الموضوع

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> دودو انا طبعت الموضوع 
> شكرا يا دودو علي الموضوع


تسلمى يا رانيا وان شاء الله انزلك كل المواضيع اللى تحتجيها

----------


## طالبة علم

*ماشي يا عم* 
*ماشية معاك*
*مشكورة*

----------


## طالبة علم

*ياريت لو عندك*
*اختبار اعرف منه  نوع بشرتي*
*معلش انت فرصة*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حبيبة قلبى طالبة علم شوفى ردى على الغالية ام احمد فوق عن انواع البشرة وشوفى نوع بشرتك منهم واى سؤال انا حاضرة

----------


## tweetygirl

والله تستاهلي بوسة لودي المسكات زي ما بتقولي 
دي تاخذ وقت قد ايه عشان تعمل مفعولها؟

----------


## Rona & Love

*ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع الحلو دة*

----------


## شمس88

مرسى جدا :Hug2:

----------


## شمس88

شكرا ياديدى ماسكات تجنن  :;):  :Construction:  مشكورة لوتقوللى ءلى ماسك واحد سريع ومتجرب لتبيض الجسم والوجه انا حيرانه الانواع كتير حتعبك ياجميييييييييييييييييل معايا وعلى فكره بشرتى عادىه ه :Huh:  فى انتظار الرد ياقمر                                  :f2:

----------


## nona bakr

والله يا دعاء انا بزهق لما بقعد اقرا فى الماسكات كتير  بس مش عارفة الماسكات اللى انت كتباها دى جذبتنى كدة ليه ؟ يمكن علشان اللى كاتباها عسولة وطريقة كلامها جميلة :Lookaround2:

----------


## nona bakr

انت بصراحة عجبنى اسلوبك جدا بصراحة

ربنا يخليكى

----------


## اوركيدا

روعه يا دودو
شكرا علي المجهود الرائع 
في انتظار جديدك يا قمر

----------


## nona bakr

::no3::  ::no3:: فى ماسك انا عملته نتيجته رهيبة يا بنات وهو عبارة عن شوية رز مطحون عليهم شوية مية ورد وبتسيبيهم على وشك ربع ساعة طبعا بعد ماتخلطيهم ببعض وتغسلى وشك بعديها بماء فاتر ::no3:: بس ياريت تدعولى وتدعوا لصاحبتى اللى قالتلى على الماسك ده .           ...وبالله التوفيق...

----------


## nona bakr

لو سمحت يا دودو انا من النوع اللى بحب احط ماسك قبل ماخرج علشان بشرتى تكون متفتحة ونضرة وطبعا باخد من ماسكاتك لانها بتعمل معايا نتيجة حلوة فطبعا انا بخرج كل يوم او يوم ويوم فلازم اعمل ماسك كل يوم او يوم ويوم فهل دة ضار بالبشرة ؟      والف شكل يا جميل         بس ياريت الرد بسرعة  :Bye:

----------


## الشجن

انا لسه جديده فى المنتدى بس حبيت احيييكى على وصفاتك الرائعه والسهله وان شاء الله هنجربها بس ياريت لةو عندك ايميل خاص بيك كنت احب اسالك عن شويه حاجات

----------

